# Lamborghini Aventador SV - Ceramic Pro 9H



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2017)

We have just had 2 weeks of highs and lows with this EPIC Aventador SV but in the end the results are simply amazing.

The car was bought brand fire new by the owner from London, he was sold a full detail and PPF protection package at a price that would make your eyes water, upon collection he didnt like the look of the PPF and asked us if we could remove it fr him, detail it, and coat it with Ceramic Coating.

The car came to us with just under 800 miles on the clock. the first day was spent removing PPF - NOT a job i want to do again, it was the full car and a real pain in the ass.

IMG-20170701-WA0021 by costa-spain, on Flickr
IMG-20170701-WA0026 by costa-spain, on Flickr
IMG-20170701-WA0024 by costa-spain, on Flickr

While removing the PPF it was clear the paint work was in a sorry state, so to cover ourselves we called the owner who came and watched us remove some ppf in order to show him the damage that is underneath. we had a little bit of a row with Lambo London who told him that the paint must be flawless as PPF will HIGHLIGHT any defects!

Anyway with the PPF removed the car was taken outside for a full wash and deacon - yes it needed deaconing

you know the process of most washing techniques and ours is no different so i wont go into it, what i will do is show you what we were greeted with.

Remeber this car has been "detailed" at an eye watering price.

IMG-20170701-WA0018 by costa-spain, on Flickr
IMG-20170701-WA0017 by costa-spain, on Flickr
IMG-20170701-WA0016 by costa-spain, on Flickr
IMG-20170701-WA0015 by costa-spain, on Flickr
IMG-20170701-WA0014 by costa-spain, on Flickr
IMG-20170701-WA0008 by costa-spain, on Flickr
IMG-20170701-WA0007 by costa-spain, on Flickr
IMG-20170701-WA0006 by costa-spain, on Flickr
IMG-20170701-WA0040 by costa-spain, on Flickr
IMG-20170701-WA0033 by costa-spain, on Flickr
IMG-20170701-WA0032 by costa-spain, on Flickr
IMG-20170701-WA0031 by costa-spain, on Flickr

a personal Favorited of mine

IMG_9255 by costa-spain, on Flickr

IMG_9138 by costa-spain, on Flickr

above you can see the paintwork is awe full, holograms, buffer trails, pig tails etc. We also found a RUN in the paint (you will see this on video ill add it later) and 2x areas of burn through. remember this was BRAND NEW and is worth over 500k.

On to the correction now and Chongo cracked on with most of it :buffer: mostly on the 75mm Rupes and the Ibird. A couple of different compounds were needed for the correction including Megs 105 and Scholl S3 Gold, it left a very good finish but the clarity was not there as you would expect. This was followed up with Scholl S40 again with different levels of cut from different pads. we had to be so careful with this given how much cut it needed, even then the original plan af 100% correction was out of the window, it wasn't safe to do so.

Some action shots for you.

IMG_9212 by costa-spain, on Flickr
IMG_9201 by costa-spain, on Flickr

The Engine also got a detail, this was done right the start as its in a tricky position with lots of leaning over the car, didn't need much to be honest. The usual degreaser with various brushes a low pressure rince and the carbon hit with the ibird, S40 and a rupes yellow pad.

IMG_9004 by costa-spain, on Flickr

IMG_9002 by costa-spain, on Flickr
IMG_9000 by costa-spain, on Flickr
IMG_9005 by costa-spain, on Flickr
IMG_9008 by costa-spain, on Flickr
IMG_9009 by costa-spain, on Flickr
IMG_9009 by costa-spain, on Flickr
IMG_9012 by costa-spain, on Flickr

IMG_9015 by costa-spain, on Flickr

IMG_9021 by costa-spain, on Flickr
IMG_9280 by costa-spain, on Flickr
IMG_9298 by costa-spain, on Flickr
IMG_9032 by costa-spain, on Flickr
IMG_9030 by costa-spain, on Flickr
IMG_9028 by costa-spain, on Flickr

With the polishing behind us it was time for the coatings. the car received 5x layers of Ceramic Pro 9h ans 2 x layers of ceramic pro Light. I got 2x Layers of Ceramic Pro Rain and a full interior detail including polishing of carbon, ceramic pro light, leather and fabric coating.

I have realy held back here as a more in detail wright up will be on the site soon, and hours of video will be edited into a visual delight for you to see. Ill update the page soon with the links but in the meantime please enjoy.

Photos done outside with no editing

IMG-20170701-WA0084 by costa-spain, on Flickr

IMG-20170701-WA0075 by costa-spain, on Flickr

IMG_9464 by costa-spain, on Flickr

IMG_9449 by costa-spain, on Flickr

IMG_9448 by costa-spain, on Flickr

IMG_9443 by costa-spain, on Flickr
IMG_9416 by costa-spain, on Flickr


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Amazing work both both of you
Such a great turnaround on a car that really shouldn't have needed it at all!

Absolutely shocking state

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow, that thing was trashed and you say it had been 'detailed' before the PPF was applied? That looks like someone like me had a go at it, not what i would expect from a detailer.
Cracking job so far though


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

It's shocking to sell a prestige car in that condition but great job by you guys.


----------



## Mart987 (Apr 13, 2017)

What I wouldnt give for one of those. You did an amazing job on it.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing :thumb:


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

I can't believe the state that paint was in! Amazing work from you both, looks brilliant!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Detailing as it should be done :argie: top work fella's :thumb: bet you had one very happy customer


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2017)

Yup very very very happy!


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Fantastic turnaround, looks amazing now, must have been so satisfying.:argie:

It's hard to believe that any dealer would let the car go out like that, let alone one that costs that much.


----------



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

:doublesho yikes! You told me it was bad, but that's horrific. Especially when you take into the cost of the initial detail.
Amazing turn around guys :buffer:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow, been following the odd pic of this on insta, it looks even more awesome on the big screen. The work that's gone into this, is immense. Hats off to all involved.

What was the owners reaction to seeing how it should be done? Did he get any come back from lambo London? I hope you have emailed these pics to them aswell. what happened to the areas of strike through?


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Simply wow!


----------



## andyfish (Feb 4, 2006)

Amazing looking thing - the reason I had a Lambo poster on my wall as a kid!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Awesome work on an awesome car:thumb:

Kev


----------



## uggski (Jun 29, 2016)

Great work. As asked above. How did the customer react?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

uggski said:


> Great work. As asked above. How did the customer react?


He just looked at the two of us and said it's mint and how amazing it looked and was very overwhelmed by what we both have done considering the damage that was caused by Lamborghini.

This detail was a epic one, besides all the damage in the paint and roatary marks:doublesho it turnout looking spectacular especially as the paint was solid black flat paint that had been sanded to remove any orange peel but sadly it was covered in sanding marks near enough on every panel :wall: plus it was very soft paint:thumb:


----------



## uggski (Jun 29, 2016)

Hope he takes it back to the dealer and shows him how it should be done. :thumb:


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

That's a machieeeeeeene!

Damage make you wanna cry!

Good job lads! :thumb:



andyfish said:


> ...the reason I had a Lambo poster on my wall as a kid!


Didn't we all!!!


----------



## ctownshend (Sep 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> 2x areas of burn through.


This made my heart sink!


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Top work guys, another cracker Mick:thumb:


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

Great turnaround there guys, the owner must have been really pleased with the finish.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2017)

ctownshend said:


> This made my heart sink!


Made my bum twitch to be honest! When we saw it mick went home


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2017)

chongo said:


> He just looked at the two of us and said it's mint and how amazing it looked and was very overwhelmed by what we both have done considering the damage that was caused by Lamborghini.
> 
> This detail was a epic one, besides all the damage in the paint and roatary marks:doublesho it turnout looking spectacular especially as the paint was solid black flat paint that had been sanded to remove any orange peel but sadly it was covered in sanding marks near enough on every panel :wall: plus it was very soft paint:thumb:


And to be fair he hasn't seen it with the ceramic pro light on yet only the 9h so I th8nk he will be even more impressed.


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

amazing car looks stunning


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Man that was awful for such an expensive new car, such a shame you couldn't go completely to town on it. Cracking job though you have made that look incredible.

I find it so disheartening detailing a car that has defects that I cant rectify and/or the owner doesn't want to rectify. Kerbed wheels, dents etc.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

gibbo555 said:


> Man that was awful for such an expensive new car, such a shame you couldn't go completely to town on it. Cracking job though you have made that look incredible.
> 
> I find it so disheartening detailing a car that has defects that I cant rectify and/or the owner doesn't want to rectify. Kerbed wheels, dents etc.


Hi bud:wave: what do you mean completely to town on it??

It couldn't of got any better treatment than it did mate:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2017)

way more info on it now on the site !

Take a look
http://deadeyedetailing.co.uk/ceramic-pro-lamboughini-aventador-sv-deadeye-detailing/


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

chongo said:


> Hi bud:wave: what do you mean completely to town on it??
> 
> It couldn't of got any better treatment than it did mate:thumb:


No disrespect intended lad, just going of the comment in the OP that it wasn't safe to do a full correction.

You and John as said have done the best job possible and it looks amazing :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

gibbo555 said:


> No disrespect intended lad, just going of the comment in the OP that it wasn't safe to do a full correction.
> 
> You and John as said have done the best job possible and it looks amazing :thumb:


Are right:thumb: but that was in certain areas where Lamborghini nearly ruined the paint :thumb: thanks anyway gibbo.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Superb work, dealership should be ashamed of themselves!!


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Maybe the company who fitted the PPF thought it needed a key to stick properly ???


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Awesome work, and now a happy customer! :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Offset Detailing said:


> Superb work, dealership should be ashamed of themselves!!


We couldn't believe how much damage there was on every part of the car, from sanding marks to pig tails every where:doublesho

They even damage the area around the petrol cap.

Cheers bud:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2017)

There is a video being done of this car that shows the damage around the fuel cap - I presume from a bad smart repair, looked very much like a run that had been flatted before it was dry leaving sort of a sunken paint area


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

What a shocking dealer prep or whoever done it for the dealer. I am sure the owner was over the moon with the results. Great work.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

A perfect example of car design and detailing at their finest
The car looks absolutely amazing and that finish.
The reflections are stunning!! 

Unbelievable that lambo could treat it like it and let it leave the dealership in such a state. 

Surprised to hear that the paint was soft, I was always under the impression that lambo would be rock solid!


----------

